# SAEVID Carbon Sattel *Einzelstück*!!! 77 Gramm



## NATRIX (8. Mai 2010)

hier der Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170479515245&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

